# Oblivion Game of the Year Edition won't install



## Ectosaz (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello, I am a huge oblivion fan and had a burnt version of the game about three days ago. I have just gotten Game of the year edition and uninstalled the burnt version of Oblivion. When I try and install the game of the year edition it brings up the files. I than open setup.exe and wait. All of a sudden an error report pops up and says setup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. The weird part is when i tried to install the burnt version again the installation went very smoothly. Either way I want the expansion from the game of the year edition. I would be very thankful if someone could tell me how to fix this problem. Thank you.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure your anti-virus or firewall are not blocking the installation.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Ectosaz, and welcome to TSF.

Our rules here state that we do not help with pirated copies of games, so the first thing to do is to throw away that burnt copy. (You won't need it after we get the GOTY version installed anyway.)

As 5NIPE_WOLF said, turn off your antivirus and firewall when you install. You could try installing from Safe Mode to achieve the same result (restart your system, tap F8 while it's starting, and select Safe Mode from the list that appears).

One thing I'm concerned about is this:


Ectosaz said:


> When I try and install the game of the year edition it brings up the files. I than open setup.exe


That is not how the installation process should work. The setup wizard should run automatically when you put the disc in. You may have to wait a few seconds (give it 60 to be sure).

Where did you get the GOTY copy from?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He probably has autoplay disabled, it's common.

Are you sure you don't mean you right click on the CD-Drive and press *explore?*


----------



## Ectosaz (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for the ideas. I bought the Game of the Year Edition from Game Stop. I will try these new ideas right now. Thank you very much.


----------

